# Abandoned Factories, Houses, Churches, Etc. Urban Exporers



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I came across this website while checking the Rover factory and found some very very interesting places.

If you check the pics, for example, there is a house that is left as if the inhabitants left one day and never came back.

There is another house, huge, with a large greenhouse, and when the garage was opened, they found a Rolls Royce.

http://www.urban-travel.org/documents/24.html

Hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

For urban exploring, i browse here

I can easily loose a few hours..


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great post. Thanks muchly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Interesting, I suspect I'll waste, quite a lot of time on them.


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

I had heard of these guys before, then I remembered where,

Frozen Hobo Story (quite sad really)

The indifference of people knows no bounds.........


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I saw this and thought the same, it's not indifference, what can you do? It's not like he fell in 5 mins ago and was struggling, he's very dead and at least nobody has pinched his shoes


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Parabola said:


> Interesting, I suspect I'll waste, quite a lot of time on them.


Yep... one for the office


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This is interesting. I have seen things on TV about people exploring city infrastructure and what not. As long as they don't cause damage, I guess there is no harm done. On the other hand, when people are tresspassing and going into houses and outbuildings they should be put in prison. There they will have the chance to explore many new and interesting places. I understand when children do this sort of thing, they don't have the ethical mental developement to see what they are actually doing. A few years ago we sold our old farm. We had not kept it's condition up because there was a great deal of housing springing up around us and we knew we would have to leave sooner or later. When we sold we were paid up front and had a deal to remain for five years, our only responsibility was to pay the taxes. We moved out to our new place and kept returning three times a week to continue moving decades worth of accumulation on the farm. Shortly after we left people started breaking in and going through things and stealing antiques. They even tried to steal my old 4 wheel drive which had current plates on it.









Later,

William


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

The Fabulous Ruins of Detroit

A bit awkward to navigate, but I've spent hours on this site. It's very sad to see the continuing decay of a once great metropolis.

I grew up outside of the city. Our family belonged to the Detroit Boat Club and spent nearly every weekend of the summer here. :cry2:

*Detroit Boat Club*



















*The Motown Building *("bearing trademark blue windows, said to keep out devils in African mythology")










*Ford Model T Plant*










*Michigan Theater* (Henry Ford created his first car in a shop that once stood on this site.)










"For eons a primordial forest stood here, intersected by nearby Native American trails. With the arrival of European settlers, it first became farmland, then was incorporated into an inconsequential small city upon which a small shop was built. In that shop, Henry Ford, a man of checkered genius, began a career that would change the world with his method of producing cars. His ideas so prospered the city that his historic shop was eventually cleared away to make way for a large and elegant cinema. Ultimately the consequences of his inventions would doom the cinema and building housing it to obsolescence, such that it became necessary to turn the cinema into a parking lot to try to save the building.".


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> The Fabulous Ruins of Detroit
> 
> A bit awkward to navigate, but I've spent hours on this site. It's very sad to see the continuing decay of a once great metropolis.
> 
> ...


That sucks!

Is there any website with the ruins of New Orleans?

I have a strange fascination with this. I find myself thinking how long will it take to mother nature to take over and reclaim what is hers once we are gone.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Deathboy said:


> I have a strange fascination with this. I find myself thinking how long will it take to mother nature to take over and reclaim what is hers once we are gone.


Check out this "urban prairie"...

http://detroityes.com/webisodes/2004/13-Ur...ie/St-Cyril.htm

Move your mouse over the image to switch between 2003 & 1949.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Rich, that Detroit site is excellent. There are so many interesting but uninhabited places around there. Its a shame really.


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> Deathboy said:
> 
> 
> > I have a strange fascination with this. I find myself thinking how long will it take to mother nature to take over and reclaim what is hers once we are gone.
> ...


well, at least they made a tennis court! LOL


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> QUOTE (Deathboy @ Feb 9 2009, 12:30 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>I have a strange fascination with this. I find myself thinking how long will it take to mother nature to take over and reclaim what is hers once we are gone.
> 
> Check out this "urban prairie"...
> 
> ...


Re-visited this site today and the link above didn't work, so here's an updated LINK. The comparison shows 2003...wonder what it looks like today. 

Also discovered this amazing tour of The Fabulous Apartment Ruins of Detroit. (The home page for all tours can be found HERE.)

What piqued my interest again was THIS ADVERTISEMENT aired during the Super Bowl last night.

Must admit, the ad got to me (Detroit is my home town)...but not enough to get me to buy a Chrysler. :no:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

What about Varosha on Cyprus? occupied by the Turks in 1974, the Greek population forced to flee it's an uninhabited '70s timewarp complete with toyota dealership.

http://forum.imcdb.org/forum_topic-5885--Varosha_abandoned_cars.html

PERHAPS THERE ARE ABANDONED 70'S WATCH SHOPS THERE!

Anyone fancy a visit? - careful, you might get shot :hunter:

Or closer to home - http://www.isleofpurbeck.com/tyneham.

MOD and army telling big porkies during WW2


----------

